# Looking for golden puppy to rescue



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Just yesterday, Carolina Mom posted a call for foster homes for rescues.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...lden-retriever-rescue-needs-foster-homes.html

See also https://www.facebook.com/GrandStrandGoldenRetrieverRescue/ 

Best wishes for finding your dog!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Here are the GR Rescues in your area-

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee-

Massachusetts

Golden Huggs Golden Retriever Rescue
Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue
North East All Retriever Rescue (NEARR)

Click on the Group that is closest to where you are located, they each have an assigned area they serve. When you click on the group's name it will tell you the area they cover. You can visit their website, view the Adoption process, complete an application and view available dogs.

Most of the GR Rescues do not get pups into their program that often, but do at times. When pups are available they are placed very quickly usually. I would suggest getting the Adoption process started as soon as possible to get approved, this way when one becomes available, you would be on the wait list of approved adopters. 



There are some GR Rescues that do adopt out of State and/or the areas they serve, it all depends on the Group. Generally the Groups will only adopt to people living in the area they serve because they have to be able to do a home visit for the applicant as part of the Adoption process. Each group also has an Adoption Contract which states that the pup/dog will be returned to the Group any time during the life of the dog for any reason and a Volunteer must be in the area where you live in order to take the dog back into their program. 

Here is a link to a FB Group for GR Re-homes and Rescues in the US and Canada.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/GoldenRescues/about/

I would also look on Petfinder.com for a Golden or Golden Mix, available pups and dogs both in Shelters and Rescue Groups will come up you, can view contact info is provided. 

Good luck in your search.


----------

